# Will any hydraulic fluid work for my Boss snow plow?



## 90pioneer

I have a brand new Boss Power V plow. While messing around with it today it was chattering. I read that this can be caused by low hydraulic fluid.

I checked the fill port elbow thing and I could not see any fluid. So I guess they didn't fill it all the way up.

I will need to use the plow in the morning and the Boss plow dealer is closed today.

Does it matter if the hydraulic fluid I use is not Boss specific? There is a Fisher plow dealer I could probably get some fluid from tonight.


----------



## grandview

if you can't get the Boss fluid you can use Western or Meyer or Buyers low temp hydraulic fluids


----------



## 90pioneer

So the fluid the fisher dealer has probably won't work?


----------



## goel

You can also use transmission fluid.

Lots here will botch and moan at me, but i have done it before without problems and actually carry 1L bottles in every truck.


----------



## superdog1

goel;1339562 said:


> You can also use transmission fluid.
> 
> .


If you do this in a Meyer pump, it voids the warranty doesn't it? I am sure it works but.......


----------



## BossPlow2010

goel;1339562 said:


> You can also use transmission fluid.
> 
> Lots here will botch and moan at me, but i have done it before without problems and actually carry 1L bottles in every truck.


Yes you can because the viscosity is relatively the same.
You sir get a gold star for such a good answer.


----------



## B&B

BossPlow2010;1340136 said:


> Yes you can because the viscosity is relatively the same.


Not at low temperatures it isn't. ATF is up to 11 time thicker than dedicated plow fluid (or fluids meeting the same specs as such) thus increasing amp draw on the electricals both on the plow and truck side. We've fixed many issues over the years simply because the owner was running ATF. On the Boss's specifically it's normally related to wing relief issues. Thicker fluid simply doesn't work as intended with them and they believe it's a problem in the hydro manifold when in actuality it's the fluid.

Guys will spend $6000 on a piece of equipment and then run it on $3 qt fluid...to save $14.


----------



## goel

OP was in a pinch.

If you do not have/carry hydraulic fluid you can find ATF at a gas station in the middle of the night.

If it gets you thru the night, then the long term fix it later.


----------



## Eddie cunningham

The Simple Solution is carrying a couple quarts in every truck of whatever brand your pump calls for. It's that simple. If you're running low go grab another case because you know you're going to do your own flush. If you don't have any and you ran out and you know the store is closed, no disrespect intended, to me that is not staying on top of your business. After every round I make sure everything is fine and if not it gets fixed the right way. That's why we carry back up plows also. Yes I know a lot of people cannot afford them but if you're in this business you should at least have to Reliable trucks with the same plow receivers. Just my opinion, 28 years in this business as I know many of you have been doing it almost just as long and longer . carry fluid and hoses & spring


----------



## superdog1

Eddie, I see you are new to plow site and welcome! It is a good idea to check the start date of these threads and the last time a post was made. While I agree with your post 100%, this thread has been dead since 11/6/11 Lol


----------



## Eddie cunningham

superdog1 said:


> Eddie, I see you are new to plow site and welcome! It is a good idea to check the start date of these threads and the last time a post was made. While I agree with your post 100%, this thread has been dead since 11/6/11 Lol


LOL thanks for pointing that out LOL... Yes I am new to this site. Being as old as it is it was still a little helpful. Still would never put ATF in my plows, where do you find current threads? Greatly appreciated in advance


----------



## Randall Ave

Hit menu, then recent or new posts.


----------



## Eddie cunningham

Randall Ave said:


> Hit menu, then recent or new posts.


Thanks randall!


----------



## theplowmeister

Its alive now

I use Fisher low temp fluid in all my plows (Fisher, Boss< meyer)

1 I carry only 1 kind of fluid in the jeeps
2 I can get Fisher at the fisher place 4 miles from me OR at NAPA
3 If I find blue snow I KNOW its a plow leek. ( If you use AFT, and find red snow... is it a plow leak... a tranny leak or I bet you use it in your power steering too) so whats leaking?


----------



## Eddie cunningham

I heard that from somebody but I only use my manufacturers brand and my fleet. Just buy it by the case, that's simple. I was told that it can eat your seals on some hydraulic fluid that is not made for plows, does anybody know if that is true? Yep it's alive again LOL


----------



## Randall Ave

Eddie cunningham said:


> I heard that from somebody but I only use my manufacturers brand and my fleet. Just buy it by the case, that's simple. I was told that it can eat your seals on some hydraulic fluid that is not made for plows, does anybody know if that is true? Yep it's alive again LOL


Never heard that one.


----------



## theplowmeister

Ive used Fisher fluid for 6 years in the boss and 2 years in the Meyer.


----------



## Eddie cunningham

What I am referring to is your basic Industrial hydraulic fluid that would go in a loader ...very very low viscosity, a lot thicker, thanks for the answers was just wondering and still not taking my buddies word for it. I'll stick to plow hydraulic. Thanks again everybody


----------



## Randall Ave

Eddie cunningham said:


> What I am referring to is your basic Industrial hydraulic fluid that would go in a loader ...very very low viscosity, a lot thicker, thanks for the answers was just wondering and still not taking my buddies word for it. I'll stick to plow hydraulic. Thanks again everybody


That's s big no. It may work, but reaction times would be slower.


----------



## superdog1

There are many fluids that say "Hydraulic" on the container, each brand has different base formulations, viscosity and additives. In all cases they are specifically engineered for the system psi, temp and materials the fluids come in contact with. The additives are for foaming and liquid contaminants that may possibly get in during operation.

In our shop my Dad has at least 6 different types of the same size O-ring. Each one is made of something different but look and feel exactly the same. The chemicals they come in contact with (along with other things) while in use determines which type to use. An engineer a lot smarter than us has already specified by part# what seal to use.

When you use the cheap brand of hyd. oil in your plow, skid loader or backhoe (Good old Tractor Supply "303" comes to mind) it will work. It is cheaper because they need to make sure it works no matter what machine or pump so they keep it chemically simple with no extras. It's possible that an additive in a brand specific fluid is missing and the life of your pump seals will be shortened? Since they didn't stop working 5 minutes after you poured the "303" in but a year later, you can't be certain what caused the failure?

It is quite possible that using the SUDT $100 a gallon fluid in your Kubota SVL90 could have made those seals last another 5 years? The moral of the story is that while almost any hyd. fluid will work in a pinch, get it flushed and replaced with the correct type the minute you can. It could save you a heck of a lot more than the $1 you get using ATF or any other fluid missing the needed goodies! :realmad: :hammerhead:

Something you won't be doing if your truck is down that will cause you grief way above those seals is: lowred:


----------



## Eddie cunningham

superdog1 said:


> There are many fluids that say "Hydraulic" on the container, each brand has different base formulations, viscosity and additives. In all cases they are specifically engineered for the system psi, temp and materials the fluids come in contact with. The additives are for foaming and liquid contaminants that may possibly get in during operation.
> 
> In our shop my Dad has at least 6 different types of the same size O-ring. Each one is made of something different but look and feel exactly the same. The chemicals they come in contact with (along with other things) while in use determines which type to use. An engineer a lot smarter than us has already specified by part# what seal to use.
> 
> When you use the cheap brand of hyd. oil in your plow, skid loader or backhoe (Good old Tractor Supply "303" comes to mind) it will work. It is cheaper because they need to make sure it works no matter what machine or pump so they keep it chemically simple with no extras. It's possible that an additive in a brand specific fluid is missing and the life of your pump seals will be shortened? Since they didn't stop working 5 minutes after you poured the "303" in but a year later, you can't be certain what caused the failure?
> 
> It is quite possible that using the SUDT $100 a gallon fluid in your Kubota SVL90 could have made those seals last another 5 years? The moral of the story is that while almost any hyd. fluid will work in a pinch, get it flushed and replaced with the correct type the minute you can. It could save you a heck of a lot more than the $1 you get using ATF or any other fluid missing the needed goodies! :realmad: :hammerhead:
> 
> Something you won't be doing if your truck is down that will cause you grief way above those seals is: lowred:


Thanks, that is basically exactly what I was told and you're the first person to confirm that. I use nothing but my brand in my fleet. I was just asking a general question that I keep hearing people saying you can put any hydraulic fluid in and it will work and I was told by some very smart people exactly what you said. There is some hydraulic fluid that drastically shortens o'rings because of what it is not used for. It calls for a different hydraulic fluid. Yes I know the viscosities are around the same with ATF. Basically you're the first person that looks at it the way I do after I was told these things bye of very smart group of men. I don't mess around I buy cases of the brand name **** LOL


----------



## cycleman

I just got back from Boss. I had to put Fisher oil in because a hose was loose in garage and having a new plow didn't think to buy Boss oil. Mechanic said if I had problems and used a different oil Boss would void warranty. Had him drain out all oil and fill again with Boss.


----------



## Hydromaster

https://content.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/consumer_warranty_policy.pdf

I didn't see mention of that in their warranty.


----------



## cwren2472

The Fisher fluid would have been fine. BOSS themselves have stated that equivalent fluids are acceptable if BOSS fluid is unavailable (mind you, that does not mean that ATF is acceptable as some would have you believe...)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/boss-plow-fluid-change.144211/#post-1931254


----------

